# The youth of today......................



## Smiffy (Dec 29, 2014)

Got a new guy started as a salesman about 6 weeks ago.
Yesterday was his first Sunday on duty and he had been advised about 3 weeks ago that he would be working "on his own" for the 1st time.
I got a call at 10am yesterday morning from him asking how he could get into the showroom as he didn't have any showroom keys.
Errr........why didn't he ask me on Saturday when I was working with him all day, or at the very latest phone me when he got into his car to drive to the showroom yesterday morning knowing that he was going to have to let himself in rather than wait until he actually got there to ask?
Now this morning to top it off, we have a very (very) heavy frost and he has a test drive booked for 11am on a car outside.
He has asked how to defrost it in time for the test drive.
Errr start the car up now with the heater on full blast and the heated rear screen on???
Is it me????


----------



## Pin-seeker (Dec 29, 2014)

Smiffy said:



			Got a new guy started as a salesman about 6 weeks ago.
Yesterday was his first Sunday on duty and he had been advised about 3 weeks ago that he would be working "on his own" for the 1st time.
I got a call at 10am yesterday morning from him asking how he could get into the showroom as he didn't have any showroom keys.
Errr........why didn't he ask me on Saturday when I was working with him all day, or at the very latest phone me when he got into his car to drive to the showroom yesterday morning knowing that he was going to have to let himself in rather than wait until he actually got there to ask?
Now this morning to top it off, we have a very (very) heavy frost and he has a test drive booked for 11am on a car outside.
He has asked how to defrost it in time for the test drive.
Errr start the car up now with the heater on full blast and the heated rear screen on???
Is it me????


Click to expand...

He sounds like a great addition to the team. 
Makes you wonder who ties their shoe laces on a morning.


----------



## User20205 (Dec 29, 2014)

He just needs you to take him under your wing mate.

You must be able to remember back when you were young and foolish 

He needs a role model, sounds like he's picked you


----------



## sawtooth (Dec 29, 2014)

Send him off to the spares department for a long weight , give him something useful to do.


----------



## Slab (Dec 29, 2014)

I blame his boss that gave him a solo shift and then didn't give him keys to open up with!


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Dec 29, 2014)

Won't last 6 months. The mind boggles

Is he stacking his own deals after 6 weeks as well? Good luck.


----------



## c1973 (Dec 29, 2014)

What an idiot.






























Imagine getting the new start in on his own and not giving him a set of keys to open up with. You wouldn't buy a used car of them would you...............


----------



## Smiffy (Dec 29, 2014)

Slab said:



			I blame his boss that gave him a solo shift and then didn't give him keys to open up with! 

Click to expand...

I agree with you. But it just struck me as weird that knowing he didn't have keys to get in he left it until he actually arrived at the showroom to do anything about it!


----------



## vkurup (Dec 29, 2014)

Smiffy said:



			I agree with you. But it just struck me as weird that knowing he didn't have keys to get in he left it until he actually arrived at the showroom to do anything about it!


Click to expand...

..cant blame him, who needs key. all the yung ones think that 'there is an app for it'.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Dec 29, 2014)

Can you really blame it on his age? 
Or is he just not very bright?


----------



## CMAC (Dec 29, 2014)

what a great place to work- new young guy starts and 'old hand' (who's never made a mistake there) tells the world about his learning errors.


----------



## bladeplayer (Dec 29, 2014)

Tell ya Rob ya could start me off on one here mate,sometimes the young uns even my own leave me scratching my head ..


We get young guys in on work experience in the garage and i wonder how they will ever make their way in the world 

 I am surprised he didnt need an alarm code or something aswell tho , surely the boss shoulda bn aware of what he needed aswell tho


----------



## Smiffy (Dec 29, 2014)

bladeplayer said:



			I am surprised he didnt need an alarm code or something aswell tho , surely the boss shoulda bn aware of what he needed aswell tho
		
Click to expand...

He had an alarm code mate. Just no way to get in and use it!


----------



## Fish (Dec 29, 2014)

I blame the parents :smirk:


----------



## bladeplayer (Dec 29, 2014)

Smiffy said:



			He had an alarm code mate. Just no way to get in and use it!
		
Click to expand...

And your boss thinks he is ok on his own ? yikes

Next thing is he will sell loadsa new motors & be the bright haired boy , 
then suddenly leave & youl b left with a stack  of  second hands costing you way too much ha , have seen it happen


----------



## bobmac (Dec 29, 2014)

Definitely on the fast track to upper management.


----------



## bladeplayer (Dec 29, 2014)

bobmac said:



			Definitely on the fast track to upper management.


Click to expand...

Young uns Bob

Ask them something they know nothing 
Try tell them something & they know everything


----------



## Hobbit (Dec 29, 2014)

I find it hilarious that some young un's think that us poachers turned gamekeepers haven't been there or done it. I cringe at times at some of the things that some of my staff try to slide past me. Equally, I cringe at some of the stupid things I tried at that age.

Draw a breath, sigh inwardly, and educate him. The more support you give now, the easier life will become for you, especially when he becomes your boss.


----------



## drdel (Dec 29, 2014)

As his supervisor it is your responsibility to ensure your staff have the necessary knowledge and equipment to do what you expect.

If you did not check he had the keys and had signed them out ( I assume your business has a key control process) then its down to you - its called being a manager, being in control and taking the responsibility for which you're being paid !


----------



## palindromicbob (Dec 29, 2014)

Only 6 weeks into the job so I assume he is finding his feet.  Probably bricking it with the thoughts of doing his first ever solo day the keys slipped his mind. If he is still asking basic stuff after a few months then I'd be worried.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Dec 29, 2014)

palindromicbob said:



			Only 6 weeks into the job so I assume he is finding his feet.  Probably bricking it with the thoughts of doing his first ever solo day the keys slipped his mind. If he is still asking basic stuff after a few months then I'd be worried.
		
Click to expand...

But he did ask how to defrost a car


----------



## CMAC (Dec 29, 2014)

Pin-seeker said:



			But he did ask how to defrost a car 

Click to expand...

in the lads defence, as I worked in 3 large showrooms, there is a process on how cars are presented. Where some throw warm water over them others scrape and others use the engines (uses fuel so some managers dont like it). Maybe he wanted to get it right and not upset anyone who might start blabbing all over the internet:blah:


----------



## Foxholer (Dec 29, 2014)

drdel said:



			As his supervisor it is your responsibility to ensure your staff have the necessary knowledge and equipment to do what you expect.

If you did not check he had the keys and had signed them out ( I assume your business has a key control process) then its down to you - its called being a manager, being in control and taking the responsibility for which you're being paid !
		
Click to expand...

This I'm afraid Smiffy!

As his Supervisor, it's your task to know and ensure that he has been provided with everything he needs to do the job! 

Check out the Engineer/Balloon situation here! http://www.nerdtests.com/jokes.php?id=147


----------



## Smiffy (Dec 29, 2014)

drdel said:



			As his supervisor it is your responsibility to ensure your staff have the necessary knowledge and equipment to do what you expect.

If you did not check he had the keys and had signed them out ( I assume your business has a key control process) then its down to you - its called being a manager, being in control and taking the responsibility for which you're being paid !
		
Click to expand...

Hang on. I'm not his supervisor! I'm just "another" salesman.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Dec 29, 2014)

CMAC said:



			in the lads defence, as I worked in 3 large showrooms, there is a process on how cars are presented. Where some throw warm water over them others scrape and others use the engines (uses fuel so some managers dont like it). Maybe he wanted to get it right and not upset anyone who might start blabbing all over the internet:blah:
		
Click to expand...

Fair enough mate. 
Looks like my car defrosting knowledge is limited.


----------



## Smiffy (Dec 29, 2014)

drdel said:



			If you did not check he had the keys and had signed them out ( I assume your business has a key control process) then its down to you - its called being a manager, being in control and taking the responsibility for which you're being paid !
		
Click to expand...

Errr....I'll say again.
I'm not a manager. Or a supervisor.
I'm a salesman that is watching from the sidelines.


----------



## Smiffy (Dec 29, 2014)

CMAC said:



			in the lads defence, as I worked in 3 large showrooms, there is a process on how cars are presented. *Some throw warm water over them*

Click to expand...

Highly recommended on a frozen windscreen.
I bet the one that did that lasted a long time.


----------



## CMAC (Dec 29, 2014)

Smiffy said:



			Highly recommended on a frozen windscreen.
I bet the one that did that lasted a long time.
		
Click to expand...

still going strong and huge! and still using warm water


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Dec 29, 2014)

thread suspended pending clean up
I thought most people on here were adults.

Thread reopened, please keep on topic and any further spats will attract infractions


----------



## Ian_Bristol (Dec 29, 2014)

lol I can't remember being that stupid when I was young but then again I may have been, we had a youngish lad who started as a saw operator (I cut alloy for airbus) and when he did a major cock up with cutting the grainflow the wrong way he just shrugged his shoulder's as if to say who cares, after the third mess up in as many days was shocked when he was told his services were no longer needed.


----------



## chrisd (Dec 29, 2014)

To be fair Smiffy he seems and ideal candidate for "The Apprentice"


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Dec 29, 2014)

chrisd said:



			To be fair Smiffy he seems and ideal candidate for "The Apprentice"
		
Click to expand...

We'll need to see his business plan for defrosting windscreens first


----------



## Fish (Dec 29, 2014)

Are you his designated mentor Smiffy?


----------



## chrisd (Dec 29, 2014)

drive4show said:



			We'll need to see his business plan for defrosting windscreens first  

Click to expand...

Then see what Claude makes of it!!


----------



## Smiffy (Dec 29, 2014)

Fish said:



			Are you his designated mentor Smiffy?
		
Click to expand...

No!! He just happens to have my mobile number and phones me for advice when things go "tits up".
I'm trying to help the lad as best I can.
But there is no excuse for a lack of "common sense".
My boy is the same. 25 going on 10. He does my head in.


----------



## SatchFan (Dec 29, 2014)

Seeing Smiffy's post reminded me of this.


----------



## Fish (Dec 29, 2014)

Smiffy said:



			No!! He just happens to have my mobile number and phones me for advice when things go "tits up".
I'm trying to help the lad as best I can.
But there is no excuse for a lack of "common sense".
My boy is the same. 25 going on 10. He does my head in.
		
Click to expand...

and how old is this "guy" who's looking up to you as his father figure?


----------



## Smiffy (Dec 29, 2014)

Fish said:



			and how old is this "guy" who's looking up to you as his father figure?
		
Click to expand...

27 and married with 3 kids!!


----------



## Fish (Dec 29, 2014)

Smiffy said:



			27 and married with 3 kids!!



Click to expand...

:rofl: I thought we talking about a youth :rofl:


----------



## Foxholer (Dec 29, 2014)

Fish said:



			:rofl: I thought we talking about a youth :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

That was my instant thought too! 

Then I remembered that the comparison is with Smiffy! 27 is a child by that measurement! :rofl:


----------



## Smiffy (Dec 29, 2014)

Foxholer said:



			That was my instant thought too! 

Then I remembered that the comparison is with Smiffy! 27 is a child by that measurement! :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

I cannot believe that out of all the millions of tadpoles, you made it...


----------



## Fish (Dec 29, 2014)

Smiffy said:



			I cannot believe that out of all the millions of tadpoles, you made it...


Click to expand...

:rofl::rofl::thup:


----------



## Foxholer (Dec 29, 2014)

Smiffy said:



			I cannot believe that out of all the millions of tadpoles, you made it...


Click to expand...

Indeed I am a miracle/marvel/wondrous (and modest with it). I must be, because I've observed so many folk shaking their heads and stating 'incredible' after so many of my pronouncements!


----------



## jp5 (Dec 29, 2014)

Honestly, you can blame the 'youth of today' (though I'm not sure 27, married & 3 kids constitutes as that!) all you want but the real failings seem to be at a management level here. Evidently shown by this bloke desperately reaching out to you instead of his boss!


----------



## chrisd (Dec 29, 2014)

Smiffy said:



			27 and married with 3 kids!!



Click to expand...

He didn't ring and ask for any help there then ?


----------

